# Rate your Fusso Coat finish



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello fellas, 

I'm talking in particular about the Soft99 Fusso Coat 12-month. Would you be able to rate it's shine & gloss, mainly targeted at a lightly coloured car (Sky blue)?

I love it's hydrophobicity (if that's a word) and durability but I see some people on here and other forums claim it really lacks in visual improvement and recommend topping up with Authentic Premium for example. I use it with Autoglym SRP beneath for the gloss factor and am quite happy. What's your take on the situation?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I used Fusso alone, Fusso topped with Authentic Premium and to my eyes difference is almost none. Maybe little warmer but maybe that is in my head only. I once used Car Pro Essence before Fusso and that did leave a very nice super glossy almost wet finish, but I atribute it to Essence. For me the sterile super clean and glass like shine look of Fusso (again maybe in my head , or just a result of a complete decontamination) is the look I want. BTW my car is Kia Pro Ceed JD in Metallic orange.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

FallenAngel said:


> I used Fusso alone, Fusso topped with Authentic Premium and to my eyes difference is almost none. Maybe little warmer but maybe that is in my head only. I once used Car Pro Essence before Fusso and that did leave a very nice super glossy almost wet finish, but I atribute it to Essence. For me the sterile super clean and glass like shine look of Fusso (again maybe in my head , or just a result of a complete decontamination) is the look I want. BTW my car is Kia Pro Ceed JD in Metallic orange.


Hey, thanks for the info! I believe I have stumbled upon your post here, a Metallic Orange Kia Ceed 2-door is not too common and If I remember, you did mentioned they have discontinued the color as well. A bummer. Our family 2018 Kia Rio is bog standard Blue Metallic. My own is an Alfa Romeo 147, she's getting all the beauty products :lol:

As per these two products, I already have SRP which gives a great shine beneath Fusso so I might skip buying Authentic Premium based on your input, as it's a 40$ wax to my door, which isn't a small price to pay really.
If the difference was some sort of night-day thing, I would consider it.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

tishobg said:


> Hey, thanks for the info! I believe I have stumbled upon your post here, a Metallic Orange Kia Ceed 2-door is not too common and If I remember, you did mentioned they have discontinued the color as well. A bummer. Our family 2018 Kia Rio is bog standard Blue Metallic. My own is an Alfa Romeo 147, she's getting all the beauty products :lol:
> 
> As per these two products, I already have SRP which gives a great shine beneath Fusso so I might skip buying Authentic Premium based on your input, as it's a 40$ wax to my door, which isn't a small price to pay really.
> If the difference was some sort of night-day thing, I would consider it.


Yeah that is the one, if you remember the pics then you should remember the finish left by fusso+authentic. :buffer: For me the top up is not required and not worth additional cost for Authentic Premium. :thumb:

Just a heads up regarding the SRP, it will most definetly reduce the bond of Fusso and it wont last as long if you applied it to bare paint. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah that is the one, if you remember the pics then you should remember the finish left by fusso+authentic. :buffer: For me the top up is not required and not worth additional cost for Authentic Premium. :thumb:
> 
> Just a heads up regarding the SRP, it will most definetly reduce the bond of Fusso and it wont last as long if you applied it to bare paint. Just something to be aware of.


I do my car around March when it becomes warmer, then in the summer(Around July/August) and then finally before Winter sets in (October or smth). Even with SRP beneath, Fusso will most likely last 4-5 months and that's all I need. Thank for the heads up though!

Can't wait for March to do a proper full decon of the car as the paint is rough to the touch to say the least at the moment. I was wary of clay bars before so it hasn't seen one in about 2.5 years, just a cleaner wax. Not the same thing


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Fusso a lot and have never really worried about it, always gives a nice look with added confidence it’s going to last. I believe your talking such small difference in gloss levels most people wouldn’t be able to see the difference. 
Saying that I normally use it after a machine polish so the paint always looks good anyway.
Definitely more gloss wax’s available but it’s minimal if you are showing the car maybe better out there. 


Gonz.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think it leaves a nice gloss,looks like an extra layer of clear coat,on my silver car anyway.yes there is waxes that give higher gloss but I would give it a 7/10 for gloss

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

great gonzo said:


> I use Fusso a lot and have never really worried about it, always gives a nice look with added confidence it's going to last. I believe your talking such small difference in gloss levels most people wouldn't be able to see the difference.
> Saying that I normally use it after a machine polish so the paint always looks good anyway.
> Definitely more gloss wax's available but it's minimal if you are showing the car maybe better out there.
> 
> Gonz.


Much appreciated! This is my DD which has some dings here and there so a show car is definitely not it :driver:

Just wanted to hear the opinions of some of you as you have experienced with much more product, I mainly stick to one regime only.

I do plan a full decontamination - TRIX followed by a Fine Clay.
An attempt at removing swirls by hand using Megs Ultimate Compound + SRP to remove any haze if there is one and fill the swirls which I wont have been removed and a final LSP - Fusso Coat.

@pt1 - thanks for you input as well!

My car has a silverish/sky bluish color so I experience great results too!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mmmm Fusso won’t sit very well over SRP. 


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Skip the srp and concentrate on the compound and refine, Fusso has slight filling capabilities anyway. 


Gonz.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

great gonzo said:


> Skip the srp and concentrate on the compound and refine, Fusso has slight filling capabilities anyway.
> 
> Gonz.


Hey, I'm willing to try! I have about 4 panels which I'll be repainting next month and if I successfully do my first polish on the remaining old paint, SRP might indeed go unused.

If I turn out to be not a great polisher :buffer:, I'll give SRP beneath Fusso a try - it really can't be that bad, 3-4 months surely, can it?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've only ever used Fusso once, on the wifes car. I applied it over Britemax Blackmax finishing glaze/polish. The Blackmax had been applied via DA polisher. I used Fusso Dark even though the car is light coloured.
It was really hard to see what was covered on the panel. I don't think I left it too long to cure on each panel before removing, with hindsight I should have left it a bit longer. 

Anyway it lasted 6 months before the beading peformance was starting to drop off. I've since topped it with Sonax BSD.

Hope this helps tishobg.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I've got Fusso on both my V70 & my wife's V50, both are silver but not the same silver! I did them both in September after a full prep and both are still looking good.
I was very pleased with the gloss but curiosity killed the cat and within a week I had applied Soft 99's King of Gloss on top of the Fusso on the V70. I think it added a gnat's whotsit more gloss but there you go.
I may well add another coat of King of Gloss if the weather is OK just because I've got a tin that will last me out. I may well reapply the Fusso and KOG again in April for the same reason.
Having said all that Collinite 845 was good but I just found keeping the bottle warm a bit of a faff.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

tishobg said:


> Hey, I'm willing to try! I have about 4 panels which I'll be repainting next month and if I successfully do my first polish on the remaining old paint, SRP might indeed go unused.
> 
> If I turn out to be not a great polisher :buffer:, I'll give SRP beneath Fusso a try - it really can't be that bad, 3-4 months surely, can it?


Yes I would have thought 3-4 months is achievable, most waxes will last that I only use Fusso when I'm after durability especially if I know that the car is seeing dodgy car washes.

Gonz.


----------



## tishobg (Dec 3, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> I've only ever used Fusso once, on the wifes car. I applied it over Britemax Blackmax finishing glaze/polish. The Blackmax had been applied via DA polisher. I used Fusso Dark even though the car is light coloured.
> It was really hard to see what was covered on the panel. I don't think I left it too long to cure on each panel before removing, with hindsight I should have left it a bit longer.
> 
> Anyway it lasted 6 months before the beading peformance was starting to drop off. I've since topped it with Sonax BSD.
> ...


Those are results I like to hear. Roughly how much do all of you leave Fusso and do you apply with a damp applicator? The 15 mins as per tin makes it super hard to buff, especially when applied with a dry applicator.

@Greatgonzo: I have converted to ONR only with the occasional rinse when there is a lot of dirt and grime. I've selected it for the longevity too, but I still feel the need to reapply a bit more in 3-4 months - just in case. It's my personal car therefore I can do it anytime I wash it and it's not that time consuming.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

tishobg said:


> Those are results I like to hear. Roughly how much do all of you leave Fusso and do you apply with a damp applicator? The 15 mins as per tin makes it super hard to buff, especially when applied with a dry applicator.


I applied Fusso in May (2018). I can't remember exactly how long I left it before buffing. As it was my first time I didn't want to leave it too long.
I remember applying it dry via the supplied applicator doing one panel at a time. I think I waited around 5 min's before buffing as it was a warmish day. Happy with the durability though. Car looked really nice after the Blackmax. The car doesn't do a lot of miles but sit's outside 24/7. With hindsight I should have probably waited 10 minutes before removing or just done two panels at a time.

I'm aiming to polish my daughters Punto at some point, which is dark blue I'm again going to use Fusso on bare paint this time to help with durability. As the daughter use's her car daily and covers around 12000 miles a year. This also sits outside 24/7.


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

In reply to the original question, you will probably be unable to see any difference on a light coloured car. You want the shear, glassy finish on sky blue anyway. Mixing with Authentic Premium would just reduce durability for no reason.

On a hot or dark coloured car though, the carnauba in kiwami or authentic will give a noticeably warmer or more even appearance. Still sacrifices durability though.

As an aside, yes the drying times are a bit overstated on the can. However most important thing is to not overapply. The damp applicator helps get an even application, and I think makes it a little easier to apply thinly.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Skip the srp and concentrate on the compound and refine, Fusso has slight filling capabilities anyway.
> 
> Gonz.


my thoughts exactly the lsp seals in the finnish. doesnt really add to it so get the paint perfect (or as close) first then apply lsp. as for which the world is your oyster and as fusso has durability applying to bare paint would be best.:buffer::detailer::driver:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

This is daughters fellas motor last year, having applied a coat of dark 










Very impressed :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Just to add to the original question, but having not used fusso I can't confirm myself, but...

Isn't fusso coat quite a solvent heavy wax? Certainly more so with fusso light but applies to both light and dark versions. Therefore aren't those solvent leaders going to interfere with any base products? Therefore removing or interfering with the fillers of autoglym SRP or any other base product? 

I noticed similar with panels prepped with either autofinesse tripple or autoglym SRP, topped with collinites 476. Panels looked awesome before wax, less so after

TThis is another reason why waxes such as collinites, fusso, fk are recommended to be used over a bare clean base


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

⇑ Correct


----------

